
Study reveals stressed out 7-11 year-olds: School tests, global warming, terror = anxiety - nickb
http://education.guardian.co.uk/schools/story/0,,2189504,00.html
======
ardit33
oh, gimmie a break. I survied communism, a revolution, in 91,another one in 97
*where I participated throwing stones at corrupt police, then rationed food,
staying in line for bread, playing with guns, Ak-47 granades (I was only 16),
coming to the US finishing high school, and getting a full academic
scholarship, actually finding a job in 2003 in the middle of the bust, that
was willing to sponsor me for an H-1B, working my ass off, and eventually
moving to SF.

I think difficulties shape a person, hopefully for the good. At max, you will
get a bunch of emmo guys, trying to be vegetarians and anti-comformist, mainly
b/c they have nothing else to do in suburbia.

little stress in kids is good, so they don't become to complacient, and take
everything for granted. A country filled with silver spoon fed kids, has no
bright future.

~~~
shawndrost
I think this article and your comment can coexist under this thesis: the
things kids are worrying about are increasingly more bogus. My personal
opinion is that bogus problems have a powerful negative effect on people.
You've lived the life of a street dog and grown up lean and strong, while
these kids are living the yappy dog life and growing up neurotic. (I intend
that as a compliment to you.) They're optomizing for nonexistent variables.
The article touches on this idea:

"Researchers found that pupils in schools which tackled the problems they
worried about, such as those with eco-clubs and recycling schemes to teach
children about environmental problems, were happier."

------
uuilly
Our parents got through the Cold War with "drop, tuck and roll," just fine.
Plenty of British kids got through WWII with air-raids every other day. The
more we treat children like fragile little eggs, the less able they will be to
carry the torch.

Who said that children shouldn't be anxious? Was there ever a single moment in
world history where children had nothing to worry about? Fear of real danger
is as healthy a thing as I can think of.

------
yters
The backlash of it all will be even more apathy, which can be pretty
dangerous. "We're all going to die anyways." Hence, a vicious cycle.

------
DanielBMarkham
Am I the only one that finds irony in the fact that there's a newspaper
article trying to make parents feel anxious about how anxious their kids are?

Isn't this too much cow bell? I mean, what's next? A TV report about the
number of newspaper stories that try to make people worry about things?

